# How To Transplant Summer Squash



## Kathryn (Jun 7, 2012)

My. Poor yellow squash is getting completely overrun by a monstrous zucchini. It's been in the ground about 2 months (I live in AZ). How hard do you think it would be to move it over a foot? I have no idea how long their roots are.


----------

